# Prüfen ob Service läuft



## Lucaaa (17. Jan 2019)

Hallo!
Wie kann ich testen, ob mein Service momentan läuft?


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Jan 2019)

Diese Frage ist recht ungenau deswegen nur soviel:
http://www.vogella.com/tutorials/AndroidServices/article.html#services-and-background-processing


----------



## Lucaaa (17. Jan 2019)

horstiii2 hat gesagt.:


> Diese Frage ist recht ungenau


Ich habe einen Vordergrundservice der nach beenden der App weiterläuft.
Bei einem erneuten Start würde ich gern testen, ob der Service immernoch aktiv ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Jan 2019)

Ich zitiere mal


> As the service has no user interface, it is not bound to the lifecycle of an activity


: nicht lifecycle-gebunden



> Services are used for repetitive and potentially long running operations,





> Services run with a higher priority than inactive or invisible activities and therefore it is less likely that the Android system terminates them





> Services can also be configured to be restarted if they get terminated by the Android system once ...





> restart behavior ... START_STICKY ... Service is restarted if it gets terminated



: diese Services laufen immer



Lucaaa hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich testen, ob mein Service momentan läuft


also wahrscheinlich gar nicht


----------

